# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کتابخانه vip خوب در تبریز

## spring__girl

سلام دوستان عزیزم
سرچ کردم تاپیکای مشابه رو ولی نتیجه نگرفتم  :Y (457): واس همین گفتم خودم تاپیک بزنم بپرسم
عزیزان تبریزی میخوام این ۶ ماه رو برم کتابخونه vip :Y (623): ..کتابخونه خوب اگه سراغ دارین با اسم و آدرس و شهریه اش بگید لطفا و اینکه برای من صندلی کتابخونه خیلی مهمه چون کمرم مشکل داره  :Y (696): و کتابخونه های عمومی هم جو خوبی ندارن و ساعتاشون کمه و اینکه شهریه اش هم مناسب باشه که بشه پرداخت کرد با این وضع  :Yahoo (21): 
توروخدا نیاید بگید به نظر من تو خونه بخون و اینا :Yahoo (21): حرف من کجا بخونم نیست.کدوم کتابخونه هست :Y (697): 
عمومی هم میرفتم ولی به کمر دردش نمی ارزید و تا ساعت ۶ بود واسه همین vip میخوام
لطفا بگید اسم+ادرس+هزینه
پیشاپیش مرسی :Y (597): 

پ.ن:زیرک کار چطوره؟

----------


## Assi

من دوست صمیمیم پارسال میرف کتابخونه مداد
ماهی۲۵۰ تومن بود تا ساعت ۱۲ شب هم باز بود
اگه خاستی ادرس دقیقشو میپرسم ازش(ابرسان بود فک کنم :Yahoo (35): )

----------


## ij16

> سلام دوستان عزیزمسرچ کردم تاپیکای مشابه رو ولی نتیجه نگرفتم واس همی گفتم خودم تاپیک بزنم بپرسمعزیزان تبریزی میخوام این ۶ ماه رو برم کتابخونه vip..کتابخونه خوب اگه سراغ دارین با اسم و آدرس و شهریه اش بگید لطفا و اینکه برای من صندلی کتابخونه خیلی مهمه چون کمرم مشکل داره و کتابخونه های عمومی هم جو خوبی ندارن و ساعتاشون کمه و اینکه شهریه اش هم مناسب باشه که بشه پرداخت کرد با این وضع توروخدا نیاید بگید به نظر من تو خونه بخون و ایناعمومی هم میرفتم ولی به کمر دردش نمی ارزید و تا ساعت ۶ بود واسه همین vip میخواملطفا بگید اسم+ادرس+هزینهپیشاپیش مرسی


هزینه مناسب نمیشه پیدا کرد هر جا میری یه قیمت میگن از ۳۰۰ شروع میشه تا بهترینش که ۷۰۰ ۸۰۰ هست ولی دوستای من که میرن میگن اگه خونه شرایطت خوبه خونه بخون کتابخونه انواع ادما هستن خیلی حاشیه هست تازه هیچ کدوم از رتبه برتر ها از اول تا اخر کتابخونه نرفتن شاید مثلا یدونه عیدو رفتن به هر حال اکه تو هم خونه شرایطت خوبه پیشنهاد میدم خونه بخون

----------


## spring__girl

> من دوست صمیمیم پارسال میرف کتابخونه مداد
> ماهی۲۵۰ تومن بود تا ساعت ۱۲ شب هم باز بود
> اگه خاستی ادرس دقیقشو میپرسم ازش(ابرسان بود فک کنم)


اره ممنون میشم آدرسشو دقیق بگی عزیز و اینکه مثلا صندلیاش اینا چطوری بود  :Yahoo (2):  چون کمرم داغونه
و جو و شرایطش و اینا

----------


## spring__girl

> هزینه مناسب نمیشه پیدا کرد هر جا میری یه قیمت میگن از ۳۰۰ شروع میشه تا بهترینش که ۷۰۰ ۸۰۰ هست ولی دوستای من که میرن میگن اگه خونه شرایطت خوبه خونه بخون کتابخونه انواع ادما هستن خیلی حاشیه هست تازه هیچ کدوم از رتبه برتر ها از اول تا اخر کتابخونه نرفتن شاید مثلا یدونه عیدو رفتن به هر حال اکه تو هم خونه شرایطت خوبه پیشنهاد میدم خونه بخون


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (13): مرسی دوست عزیز
تو تاپیک نوشتم شرایطم تو خونه اوکی نیس میز و اینا دارم ولی خودم تو خونه اوکی نیستم و کتابخونه هم میدونم جوش چطوریه چون کل پارسال و 1 ماه امسال رو کتابخونه عمومی رفتم و هر جور آدمی بوده ولی خودم صبح زود میرفتم گوشه میخوندم اخر وقت هم میرفتم و با کسی هم حرف نمیزدم.میدونم شرایط کتابخونه رو 2 ساله پشت کنکورم
من فکر همه جاشو کردم که میگم VIP 
بازم ممنون ازشما

----------


## spring__girl

عــآپـ :Yahoo (117): 
به خاطر این تاپیک آن شدم فقط
کمک های خود را دریغ نکنیم
باسپاس

----------


## A.H.M

تو ابرسان یکی بود من نرفتم دوستم رفته بود و میگفت عالیه

----------


## A.H.M

فک کنم اسمش دانش بود اگه اشتباه نکنم

----------


## spring__girl

> تو ابرسان یکی بود من نرفتم دوستم رفته بود و میگفت عالیه





> فک کنم اسمش دانش بود اگه اشتباه نکنم


سرچ زدم نیاورد :Yahoo (19): 
ابرسان خیلی کتابخونه هست واس همین پاشم برم یکیشون گیرم میندازه و نمیذاره برگردم :Yahoo (20): 
کاش میدونستین کجای آبرسانه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sara_heidari

> سلام دوستان عزیزم
> سرچ کردم تاپیکای مشابه رو ولی نتیجه نگرفتم واس همین گفتم خودم تاپیک بزنم بپرسم
> عزیزان تبریزی میخوام این ۶ ماه رو برم کتابخونه vip..کتابخونه خوب اگه سراغ دارین با اسم و آدرس و شهریه اش بگید لطفا و اینکه برای من صندلی کتابخونه خیلی مهمه چون کمرم مشکل داره و کتابخونه های عمومی هم جو خوبی ندارن و ساعتاشون کمه و اینکه شهریه اش هم مناسب باشه که بشه پرداخت کرد با این وضع 
> توروخدا نیاید بگید به نظر من تو خونه بخون و ایناحرف من کجا بخونم نیست.کدوم کتابخونه هست
> عمومی هم میرفتم ولی به کمر دردش نمی ارزید و تا ساعت ۶ بود واسه همین vip میخوام
> لطفا بگید اسم+ادرس+هزینه
> پیشاپیش مرسی
> 
> پ.ن:زیرک کار چطوره؟


گشتم و گشتم ...بهتر از کتابخونه ماد پیدا نکردم 
بنظرم بهترین کتابخونه خصوصیه تو تبریز حتی بهتر از هدف و مداد و زیرک کار و خیلی سبز و ...
پارسال ۴ماه همینجا بودم احتمالا بعد عید بازم برم 
حتما یه روز برو ببین چطوره ..چون میتونی زنگ بزنی و یه روز رایگان بری ..ارزششو  داره واقعا  :Yahoo (1): 
اسم مدیرش خانم حسین زاده بود 
آبرسان -مهرگان سوم -ساختمان۲۳ - طبقه۵
۰۴۱۳۳۳۶۷۴۲۸
کانالش maadgroup_tbz
شهریه اش فک کنم ماهی ۴۰۰بود:/ حالا زنگ بزن شاید تغییر کرده

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_شت احساس میکنم تبریزو مشهد خیلی کتابخونه هست نسبت به تهران تهران که کتابخونه پولیا همه گرونو کوچولو دخمن یدونه تومحلمون هست ککتابخونه شهرداریه بنظرم بهترین کتابخونه تهرانه دوستان تهرانی اگه کتابخونه میشناسید تو تهرانم همینجا دیدید بگید دیگه حال ندارم برم تاپیک بزنم_

----------


## ij16

> اوناییکه 700-800 میگیرن ماساژور هم دارن؟


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ij16

> گشتم و گشتم ...بهتر از کتابخونه ماد پیدا نکردم 
> بنظرم بهترین کتابخونه خصوصیه تو تبریز حتی بهتر از هدف و مداد و زیرک کار و خیلی سبز و ...
> پارسال ۴ماه همینجا بودم احتمالا بعد عید بازم برم 
> حتما یه روز برو ببین چطوره ..چون میتونی زنگ بزنی و یه روز رایگان بری ..ارزششو  داره واقعا 
> اسم مدیرش خانم حسین زاده بود 
> آبرسان -مهرگان سوم -ساختمان۲۳ - طبقه۵
> ۰۴۱۳۳۳۶۷۴۲۸
> کانالش maadgroup_tbz
> شهریه اش فک کنم ماهی ۴۰۰بود:/ حالا زنگ بزن شاید تغییر کرده


پسرانه هم داره؟

----------


## spring__girl

> گشتم و گشتم ...بهتر از کتابخونه ماد پیدا نکردم 
> بنظرم بهترین کتابخونه خصوصیه تو تبریز حتی بهتر از هدف و مداد و زیرک کار و خیلی سبز و ...
> پارسال ۴ماه همینجا بودم احتمالا بعد عید بازم برم 
> حتما یه روز برو ببین چطوره ..چون میتونی زنگ بزنی و یه روز رایگان بری ..ارزششو  داره واقعا 
> اسم مدیرش خانم حسین زاده بود 
> آبرسان -مهرگان سوم -ساختمان۲۳ - طبقه۵
> ۰۴۱۳۳۳۶۷۴۲۸
> کانالش maadgroup_tbz
> شهریه اش فک کنم ماهی ۴۰۰بود:/ حالا زنگ بزن شاید تغییر کرده


مرسی عشقم حتما فردا میرم سر بزنم چون واقعا خونه پدرمو دراورد  :Yahoo (2): 
من اگه خوشم بیاد تا اخر میرم
مرسی عزیزم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Sara_heidari

> پسرانه هم داره؟


نه دخملانه اس :Yahoo (4):  
پسرانه فک کنم بیشتر تعریف همون زیرک کار رو میکنن:/

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

چرا تو خونه نمیخونین؟

----------


## spring__girl

> چرا تو خونه نمیخونین؟


تو خونه اصلا هرجای خونه رو میبینم هیستریک میشم و حالم بد میشه و اینا
و دلایل شخصی دیگه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> تو خونه اصلا هرجای خونه رو میبینم هیستریک میشم و حالم بد میشه و اینا
> و دلایل شخصی دیگه


برو کتابخونه ولیعصر یا کتابخونه مصلی

----------


## spring__girl

> برو کتابخونه ولیعصر یا کتابخونه مصلی


ولیعصر پاره وقته
مصلی هم بد مسیره :Yahoo (2): 
فک کنم برم ابرسان vip

----------


## ij16

یه کتاخونه پسرونه هم بگید که خوب باشه و قیمت مناسب

----------


## hossein-ml

> یه کتاخونه پسرونه هم بگید که خوب باشه و قیمت مناسب


خونه تون کدوم وره؟

----------


## ij16

> خونه تون کدوم وره؟


فرق نداره کتابخونه کدوم ور باشه فقط خوب باشه

----------

